# Whats up with Captchas in the Posting Page on New Accounts?



## Nezumimurasaki (Jan 16, 2018)

So, I have recently switched to a new account since I needed to change the name to match the rest of my furry social media... and noticed that the posting page had a captcha on it?
I'm not complaining as this is a great way to deter spammers, but I am curious about it. 
Will it drop off after my new account has existed for a length of time or I have made enough posts? Will older accounts be getting these as well?
If it will not be going away, will there soon be a way for me to change the name on my established account, which I would actually prefer?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ShaunDreclin (Jan 20, 2018)

I don't have a captcha for submitting, so at some point it should be removed for you. Probably based on account age, maybe based on some other metric though.


----------



## Uluri (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh, this is interesting. I'd like to know this as well. I also think that if this is a feature effecting
only new accounts, and if it _does_ go away, it might be handy for that information to be available
for those new account users. It might drive away new users if they think that they will have to
deal with captchas the rest of their FA life before knowing if it goes away or not.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 23, 2018)

Nezumimurasaki said:


> So, I have recently switched to a new account since I needed to change the name to match the rest of my furry social media... and noticed that the posting page had a captcha on it?
> I'm not complaining as this is a great way to deter spammers, but I am curious about it.
> Will it drop off after my new account has existed for a length of time or I have made enough posts? Will older accounts be getting these as well?
> If it will not be going away, will there soon be a way for me to change the name on my established account, which I would actually prefer?
> Inquiring minds want to know!


Captcha was implemented to prevent people from using automated uploaders on new accounts. There's a small threshold that, once you reach a certain criteria, the captcha goes away so as not to be intrusive to regulars users.


----------

